# Where to buy 75 gal top oak frame?



## NEOhio (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone could help me find a dealer who sells an oak frame/trim to a standard rectangle 75 gallon aquarium. The center brace broke and I've already taken the broken frame off the top of the aquarium and now I need to replace it. Your help is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jlroar (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

I'm from Ohio too. Sadly their are not many that will sell the top rim of the tank by itself. You may want to check Craigslist to see if someone is selling a leaky tank that you can get on the cheap. 

Best wishes,

James


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Depends on the manufacturer, but if you can contact them directly this may be the best route. Is there anything on the tank at all that still has the brand name? 

If not, then take VERY careful measurements (down to 1/16") and note any other stickers on the tank (might still be one on the bottom). Even if it says, "Do not drill- Tempered Glass" or "Assembled with pride by Bill"... whatever! This might be a clue to how a particular company makes their tanks. 
Take a picture of whatever remains of the frame so the wood grain pattern shows, and to see how they did their corners and lip.

Then e-mail the manufacturers to see if this could be one of theirs. 

All Glass was a very common name. Sold tanks all over the US, out of a lot of stores, both pet stores, and non-pet. They changed their name to Aqueon. I would start with this company. I have not dealt with them, but have seen posts from others who have, and it seems they are a good company to deal with.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

AGA didnt change their name to Aqueon. Aqueon just rebrands their tanks. just like Top Fin for Petsmart. it even says its made by AGA.


----------



## NEOhio (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, thanks for all your responses. 

I called that Aqueon place and left a message, but they never get back to me. I'll just keep calling back.

Diana K/anyone else, I noticed only 2 different stickers that might help identify the manufacturer. One just says 'tempered glass, do not drill'. The other says 'built by T-Ray' with an anchor symbol below. Perhaps someone knows who manufactured this 75 gallon aquarium? I actually bought it at half price from Petsmart, and was initially able to fix the broken center brace myself.

Again, thanks for your help!


----------

